# Latest Info on the Aux-In adapter



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

My car is due to be delivered in February, and I'm most certainly interested in the new '03 feature; the aux-in port. I'll be using this for my XM receiver.

I called the BMW customer service number (where I usually call to find out the status of my car's production) and asked about this input/adapter. The person I spoke with knew what I was asking about right away, and pulled up some information. She said, and I paraphrase:

"Oh yeah, the MP3 adapter. Yes, the new stereos have a connector on the back. But it's a non-standard plug, and needs an adapter if you want to use it for your MP3 player. You can't buy anything at Radio Shack that will fit. That adapter will be dealer installed, and it looks like it can be put in the glove box, the front panel or behind the dash. They are saying it should be available in 30-60 days."

When I asked if it would work on Nav stereos as well as non-Nav stereos, I was told "yes". There is no part number or price available yet.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

be sure to post a part number if you get one... I'm looking at doing an ED this spring, and would love to be able to hook an ipod directly in to the system, instead of using an RF adapter.

If you get any information on the difficulty of the install, that would be good to know too.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *be sure to post a part number if you get one... I'm looking at doing an ED this spring, and would love to be able to hook an ipod directly in to the system, instead of using an RF adapter.
> 
> If you get any information on the difficulty of the install, that would be good to know too. *


If you don't get a CD changer (or plan to install XM, etc) you don't have to use RF evn if there is no aux input, but it takes a little bit of elbow grease:

E46 MP3 player install.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*The whole thing is kind of deceptive . . .*

Is it me, or did BMW's promotional materials make it sound like the aux-in was exactly that--a jack to plug in an ipod, etc.? Instead it's just "capable of accepting an aux-in adapter" that one then needs to pay for and have installed by a dealer, at no doubt significant expense? And worse the adapter isn't even available.

A minor annoyance, true, but still . . .


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm planning on getting a CD changer for the trunk. I don't think I"ll install it in Europe, though, since it's easier to carry the ipod than a bunch of discs. I am thinking seriously about having the euro convert. alarm installed while in Europe, though, if the dealer near the ED center can do the install and programming when I get there without a big wait.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Just make sure you call and schedule it way in advance.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I am hoping that whatever dealer I end up making a deal with will be able to help me schedule the install in Germany. I'm going to start talking to dealers next month and figure that I can conclude the deal by sometime in February.


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the news - this is great! I would love for an under dash or front panel install - I too want to get an iPod to hook up.

Hopefully it's an easy DIY - don't want to pay $200 or so to get it installed.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It appears to be a really easy piece. Its a piece of wire with a 1/8" stereo minijack on one end and a special connector that plugs into the back of the head. The kit comes with a small panel that screws to the inside of the glovebox and the minijack attaches to.

If you were to buy the kit yourself you could always modify and extend the wire so that the 1/8" jack comes out from wherever you want.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Kaz, have you seen/do you have this adapter? It sounds like you do. Just wondering... because I was told it's not even available yet.


----------



## seanwalmsley (Nov 23, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *I'm looking at doing an ED this spring, and would love to be able to hook an ipod directly in to the system, instead of using an RF adapter.
> 
> If you get any information on the difficulty of the install, that would be good to know too. *


Talking of iPods and BMWs, has anyone purchased one of these kits? I'm curious to learn how well it works...

http://www.everythingipod.com/sugge...chSKU=w001-2002&max=1&eqAVAILdatarq=YES&max=1


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm just not a big fan of the FM modulator - the aux route is the way to go. If that's not a possibility, I'd got a BMWPILA and just connect via the CD Changer input (less ideal - have to run a wire up front so I can hook up the iPod.)


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I have an RF modulator, but haven't tried it out yet. I'm still trying to get the ipod to stop freezing up while I am running. May have to switch up to a 20GB model to avoid the problem, according to the websites I've looked at.


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Are you having a problem with the 10GB iPod? That's the one I want to get...


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes. It freezes up when the buffer is depleted and it has to turn the HD back on to get more data. Some posts have indicated that the location that it is worn can affect this, although I have not found this to be the case. I've ordered an armband, though.

The websites also indicate that the 5GB generally will not freeze up, while the 20GB will just skip a song and keep going.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

3wagon: I have now used the 20GB Ipod twice for running (sent the 10GB back to J&R because it was locking up). The 20 will freeze for a second, but will start playing again, unlike the 10, which freezes and does nothing until being reset (if then).

Ipods are great though, in that you have a very large pool of music to choose from, or put on shuffle. Much better for exercise than the same old tape.

I still haven't tried the RF modulator, but will write again when I do so.

I'd definitely recommend skipping the 10GB model.


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. Does this only happen when running? I will only use it for the car and at my desk at work.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

according to the websites I've looked at, you should not have any problems unless you use it for exercise. I have not had any problems using it at home, only when running.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *I'm planning on getting a CD changer for the trunk. I don't think I"ll install it in Europe, though, since it's easier to carry the ipod than a bunch of discs. I am thinking seriously about having the euro convert. alarm installed while in Europe, though, if the dealer near the ED center can do the install and programming when I get there without a big wait. *


get it installed in Europe, it's much cheaper to get the changer there than in the states....


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Dirtboy, if you don't mind my asking, where did you buy the changer? What did it cost? What was the cost of install?

Riffic checked with a NON-BMWAG dealer in Munich, and the price they came back with on the changer (0028760 - ?490) seemed very high. (see: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19330)

Did you purchase anything else from the German dealers? What else, if anything, did you have installed?


----------



## mtnbound (Jan 17, 2003)

I know speculation isn't worth diddly, but would anyone have an idea of if/how a pre-'03 stereo can be retrofitted with the auxiliary adapter?


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Just replace the head unit.


----------



## joecat100 (Jan 21, 2003)

*will an Equalizer work?*

I would like to install an equalizer in the storage bine under the radio.

Does anyone know if one is made to fit?

Thansk


----------



## Birdman (Jan 8, 2002)

I spoke to my dealer and asked them about the Aux-In. The parts department and 2 salespeople did not know anything about it. Is there a part number or a reference number?


----------



## Birdman (Jan 8, 2002)

Well, my dealer did some more looking and said he can't find anything on this. Any part number or other reference point?


----------



## Funktrain (Oct 9, 2002)

Another FYI:

Talked to my dealer this morning. Latestet update is BMW has not shipped any of the adapters yet. He told me they are having techincal issues with them. He specifically mentioned trouble with feedback on the adapters. No ETA for this to be fixed.

Funk


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

A guy posted these links on the Edmund's board. Might be useful to some of you who might not have the time to wait for the BMW branded adapters.

BMW/LAND ROVER/MINI COOPER AUXILIARY INPUT INTERFACE

Crutchfield OEM CD Changer Adapter


----------



## 321keys (Jul 11, 2002)

HI, I just picked up the BMWPILA Peripheral adapter and cant find the right prewiring for my 2003. Has anyone successfully installed one of these in a 2002 or 2003? The plugs dont seem to match up. Dont the new changers have Alpine changers and the 2001 and older models use Pioneer's? The BMWPILA apparently interfaces with the Pioneer changer prewiring. Is there an adapter I need to make it work? Thanks!


----------



## 321keys (Jul 11, 2002)

Nevermind, I was able to find the wiring tucked back behind the changer position. It works great by the way! Much better than I anticipated with the IPOD. I was thinking it may be cleaner to run the 1/8" mini cable plug through the interior rather than string RCA. Is there any benefit to one vs the other type of cable?


----------

